# Pics of my Froglets( Pic HEAVY)



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

These are my cobalt froglets

Edited by kyle1745: msg from Troy:


> These frogs are a cross breed Tinctorius Alanis(male) and Citronella(female) and are NFS , and being used for experimentation and research for further information on the tinctorius morphs, only reason they were listed as cobalts from the get go, was that so not everyone jumped down my throat, sorry for all the trouble/confusion this may have caused.


these guys are gettin huge at 4.5 months old, ive got a bunch of these little guys, startin to get my azureus count up as well, ive got about 9 right now, but ive got 12 tads and they are layin 4 eggs a week... any way here are some pics

size reference


































































































here are some tiny ones about 2 weeks two 1- 2 months


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I have never seen Cobalts that look like that.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> I have never seen Cobalts that look like that.


Yeah they look great! So much bright yellow on their backs.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow so beautiful, they look identical to my sisters cobalts, that azureus looks adorable!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

what azeurus? maybe i'm missing something...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i think she is talkin about one of the fresh OOTW azureus in one of the pics with a fresh OOTW cobalt in the water dish...


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

otis07 said:


> what azeurus? maybe i'm missing something...


second pic from the bottom


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i have never seen them quite like this either, i got them from a petstore locally, so im not sure on the exact lineage, or exact cobalt morph, next time i go there ill try to see if they kno, the bracelets on them make them look so different, also some of the off spring have lots of black dots on the their flanks and other are solid yellow...??


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

To be honest I am very interested in the lineage of these guys. There are variations in cobalts, but I have never seen it to this degree. They almsot look like a cross between a cobalt and a citronella. But I am not saying that is what they are. If they are true cobalts they are the most yellow I have ever seen. Very pretty either way.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks yeah, ill try to figure out next time im there, see if they know


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i see it now, thanks guys. don't know how i missed that...


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, those are very pretty frogs but I really doubt they are pure cobalts.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I would ask the pet store and see if you can find out more. They do look like a cross. The only frogs I have ever seen or have, which have a bracelet like that are Nikitas. Their legs are not blue like that though. The nikitas have more and varied spotting than the cits.
I would be interested to more about these little ones though. Let us know


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The coloring is very interesting. It's a really desirable looking frog. A bit off of the topic though, I like the shots of all of the little guys in the huts. I've raised a fair share of tincs and never seen the froglets sit in the huts quite like yours are. In fact I've usually not seen tincs near the huts unless breeding. I know hearing from other people that they usually like the huts quite a bit so I don't know why mine typically don't.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

lets see some pictures of the parent


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sad to say that the parents died about 6 weeks ago, these are the only off spring ill have of them, still got some tads but thats it...i dont know if they were breeding to much or something but something stressed them out or what, but the male was suddenly dead, then a week later the female passed, they looked healthy and everything, i was really upse...


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

That is sad, but it looks like you got a fair amount of offspring from them.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah have like 30 juvis, and about 15 tads, soo a fair amount


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

"yeah i have never seen them quite like this either, i got them from a petstore locally, so im not sure on the exact lineage, or exact cobalt morph, next time i go there ill try to see if they kno, the bracelets on them make them look so different, also some of the off spring have lots of black dots on the their flanks and other are solid yellow...?? "

"sad to say that the parents died about 6 weeks ago, these are the only off spring ill have of them, still got some tads but thats it...i dont know if they were breeding to much or something but something stressed them out or what, but the male was suddenly dead, then a week later the female passed, they looked healthy and everything, i was really upse... " 

im confused. did you buy them or breed them?


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Yea, I'm confused also.



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> yeah i have never seen them quite like this either, i got them from a petstore locally, so im not sure on the exact lineage, or exact cobalt morph, next time i go there ill try to see if they kno, the bracelets on them make them look so different, also some of the off spring have lots of black dots on the their flanks and other are solid yellow...??





RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> sad to say that the parents died about 6 weeks ago, these are the only off spring ill have of them, still got some tads but thats it...i dont know if they were breeding to much or something but something stressed them out or what, but the male was suddenly dead, then a week later the female passed, they looked healthy and everything, i was really upse...


By reading through this thread, it looks like they were breed.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/31131-pics-my-tinc-froglets.html

And by reading through this thread, it looks like they could be Citronella X Alanis or maybe Blue sip.


RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> ok i have a 150 gallon tank with back wall and tons of floor room, it houses 4 four frogs, 1 female citronella, 1 female Blue sip, an unsexed auratus, and 1 male alanis, i just recently shut off the water fall and started misting, im not sure what triggered the alanis and citronella, but they have been courting like crazy...


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/27141-i-know-frowned-upon-but.html


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, but given the uniformity of the yellow and the central large spot on their backs, isn't "Nikita" also possibility for one of the parents? The color is spot on for "citronella", though. (Can we see some photos of the parents??)

Also, congratulations on the good breeding. There could never be TOO many dart frogs in the world!! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, missed page "2" completely. If this was a "mistaken" interbreeding of a citronella and an alanis, it's something to learn from. Personally, as long as there is full disclosure and careful documentation, I don't think we should be opposed to some of this experimentation. Such hybrid "projects" (which are certainly going on under cover of dark elsewhere) could help to elucidate the development of certain morphs in the wild. It's too bad we have almost no locality data for the many morphs already in the trade.

In the better interests of "science", though, it would be good if you could post photos of the citronella and alanis in your collection. Take care, Richard.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Assuming his signature is up to date that is not listed. He said the parents - cobalts - recently died. His sig has cobalts with no ratio any longer so I assume that to be why. I guess it's possible that he had them misidentified in his collection unknowingly.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

no they are not the the crosses that i got eggs from a whilw back if you read that thread you see in the posts that i decided to destroy any eggs that were from those frogs, and i seperated them shortly after


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Those definitely are not Cobalts. Be skeptical of darts you find in a pet store as they usually are either wc or hybrids like these. Most do not know what they are dealing with and buying their stock encourages amalgams like these.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm maybe they were a wild caught hybrid? They were sold to me as cobalts, but i do agree the offspring look much different that cobalts. but for you to go head and say that these are hybrids is a pretty bold statement, all i know is that not one of the tads has had sls, and only one froglet has died so the parents of these frogs produced pretty healthy bold and in my mind attractive looking froglets


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Sls really has nothing to do with them being hybrids. They being hybrids may actually make them stronger. Do you have pics of the parents? Do the parents look like normal cobalts? What happened to the parents?


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

sirfugu said:


> Do you have pics of the parents? Do the parents look like normal cobalts? What happened to the parents?


You must have missed the threads where he already answered this question.



denfrogs said:


> lets see some pictures of the parent





RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> sad to say that the parents died about 6 weeks ago, these are the only off spring ill have of them, still got some tads but thats it...i dont know if they were breeding to much or something but something stressed them out or what, but the male was suddenly dead, then a week later the female passed, they looked healthy and everything, i was really upse...


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

This is your "Brazil Cobalt":









This is a Brazilian Yellowhead Cobalt on Quality Captives website:









Your frogs have none of the patterning on the side consistent with cobalts. Instead they have that bright yellow on the sides and ankles. I would say you have a high percentage chance that your frog is a hybrid and should not be advertised as such until someone on this forum can positively identify them. And if no one can ID them you should assume you have hybrids. Since the parents are apparently dead you don't have to worry about culling any more eggs but I would keep these frogs for your own personal use.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

correct thats why i have not advertised them


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Jerm said:


> You must have missed the threads where he already answered this question.


If he had any pics of the parents before they died I would be interested to see them. He could still say if the parents looked like the offspring or if for some reason he got these offspring from normal looking cobalts, or if they were just misadvertised at the pet store. Which is why I would be wary of buying darts from pet stores who do not seem to know much about them or care what they are selling.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

soon enough dart frogs are going to become like the cichlid fish hobby...


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

RETF what do you plan on doing with these frogs?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

This thread is locked pending further review.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So everyone is clear here is a statement from Troy:


> These frogs are a cross breed Tinctorius Alanis(male) and Citronella(female) and are NFS , and being used for experimentation and research for further information on the tinctorius morphs, only reason they were listed as cobalts from the get go, was that so not everyone jumped down my throat, sorry for all the trouble/confusion this may have caused.


----------

